# Golden pup in Taylor Mi Shelter



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Is this the same pup they are going to put up for auction?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

puddles everywhere said:


> Is this the same pup they are going to put up for auction?


I wonder if the forum made her redo her post, because the other thread is gone.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thank you Megora... LOL I was beginning to think I'd imagined the whole discussion and couldn't find it either!


----------

